# Sweet Potata & Miss Demeanor New Home



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

During the summer some friends came out to help renovate a very badly tilting barn. They fell in love with goats. 
We traded two of my best does for labor. One was my 07 Gr Ch & the other on her way to ennoblement.
I told Mr P they hadnt never settled cause they are too fat & altho beautiful were not very friendly either.
He says"No problem I'll slim them down".
After getting his own place ready for them we brought them up. This was after breeding season.
Anyhow went for a visit last mo & those dang girls are totally in love with their Mr P they hollered and hung on his every move. I was chopped liver! :clap: 
Demeanor will be giving him their first kids in a couple weeks. 
Just had to share, too often when I sell does I never hear about them again.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats great news Nancy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

great news.... :clap: :greengrin:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys! Their pics are in my fb file.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Very good news! I love it when "customers" keep in touch. It's always nice to know where your animals end up and if they're happy.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It cant be helped! :greengrin: Not only are we good friends but go to same church.


----------

